# Boarding Near Magnolia, TX?



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

I've already looked at all the obvious places and most of them come out to almost twice as much for boarding as I pay now. Currently, for 3 horses and a Miniature horse Stallion I am paying a total of $900 per month. The facility does not have an arena, a barn, proper grazing grass, wash stall, or any other fancy things that would make it even in the slightest worth the price I am paying. Technically have low-quality "Pasture" board. We used to only pay $750 but she raised the price because every other barn in the area had that type of price. This barn is already 30 minutes out of my way just to get there, the BO doesn't do much for daily discipline (ie: making sure the horses don't get pushy with feeding, etc), things I could not possibly teach because I am not around at those times of the day. Facility looks terrible and I am mostly just not happy with the way it is run anymore. Used to be gorgeous when we first moved our horses there 8 years ago, but not anymore. Looking to see if there is anything closer to me that would take mine for an equal or lesser price than what I am paying now. The hardest part is getting someone who is willing to take my miniature. IF I can find a place very close, I could handle daily care of my horses myself and would very much enjoy doing so. Anyone know or own a place that could take my babies? They mean the world to me and the lack of proper care, and proper access to care, is really hurting me. Thank you!

PS: There is probably more I could say but I have currently forgotten. lol


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Might know of a place*

*You might have already found a place, but I know of a place in or near Magnolia. It is called Jagged J Performance Horses, and they board.*


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

2k Stables is around that area, but unfortunately the owner of the property constantly bad mouths all the owners to his employees and will lower your horses feed without telling and even if your horse is getting skinny. The trainer is great and the facilities are pretty good, but bad owner :/


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*There is a really bad horse trader out there as well. They're on Rip Off report several times. The name of their business was " A Ranch Pony"* *They have not updated their website in over a year, and may have even changed the name. I heard they might have moved their business to Oklahoma, because of the bad info. Their names are Tim and Cindy Constance.
It's really sad about that barn owner. He must be a misrebaly unhappy person, as people who are unhappy, can't stand to see others that are.
*


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If you would be willing or able to geld your mini you may have more options. What kind of board do you want? Pasture? Stall? both? What is your price range? what kind of facilities do you want?

boarding
I have friends who board here, but it is full care, no stallions, $400 per horse. VERY nice place and great people, but that is reflected in the costs. 

Boarding Facility

Unfortunately you live in a VERY expensive area for boarding, and $350-500 is very typical for basic boarding, so I don't think you'll ever be paying less than you are right now for three horses.

If you can do everything completely by yourself, including feeding, there is this: http://www.windyknolldressage.com/boarding/boarding.html but thats about it.


----------



## holly77 (May 23, 2013)

SullysRider said:


> 2k Stables is around that area, but unfortunately the owner of the property constantly bad mouths all the owners to his employees and will lower your horses feed without telling and even if your horse is getting skinny. The trainer is great and the facilities are pretty good, but bad owner :/


Did u ever find a place??? In the same boat.


----------



## holly77 (May 23, 2013)

*where to board??? I will pay $$$$*

was looking at 2K any other info on this barn? in fact to keep it simple, just looking for a place that will feed free choice hay, provide clean water, and clean up manure. NO GRAIN!! I repeat NO GRAIN!!! I will buy all the hay and pay EXTRA to have it fed$$$. 1/2 acre would be nice, but that's probably not happening. An arena would be nice, but not necessary. Being close to home and not drive for an hour also nice but probably not happening. My horse does not stay in a stall, does not wear blankets, and he eats off of the ground. Any takers out there? There is $$$ to be made if someone has property with a paddock that's NOT a jungle and can take a horse in, place some kind of minimal shelter in it (even dry lot), and feed free choice hay, NO GRAIN, and clean water and muck out poop from paddock maybe 2 X week. I realize this asking for a lot. But I will pay good $$$ for this service if anyone is interested.


----------



## holly77 (May 23, 2013)

*Beware of scams*

If folks are looking for boarding in Magnolia, beware of scams. There is a private property owner in Magnolia who call themselves a boarding facility. Their sign is on Dobbiin Huffsmith before it runs into fm 2978 and their property is set back behind Dobbin Huffsmith Road. It's a scam! They claim to be a boarding facility but they are not and once your horse is there and you pay the first month you see what's really happening. I am not talking about Dobbin Hill Farms which is reputable and they very rarely have openings and it is well run. If you see the sign on Dobbin Hufsmith and the BO wants to board your horse, it will end up being just your horse and no others, but more importantly it is NOT well run and your horses's health could be at stake.


----------

